

Groupon's Andrew Mason at GROW commenting on the Gap Groupon (video) - roblewis
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/techvibes-tv-groupon-ceo-andrew-mason-at-the-grow-2010-conference

======
michellesklar
Cool chat with Andrew Mason:scalable grouponing

